# Tegus growth rate.



## VARNYARD (Nov 22, 2008)

Tegu growth rate is not based on the animals in general. All tegus are different and grow in spurts; they all do not grow at the same rate. Just because a tegu is the same age as another tegu, that does not mean they will grow at the same rate. One tegu can grow faster in one spurt, then the other one might grow slower until it hits a spurt of growth. I do know that tegus can be stunted with improper diet, but I also know that tegus fed well seem to not be growing very fast at times. The best thing is to make sure that your tegu is feeding and just give it time, he will grow and he will become large at the rate he is going to grow. You can not compare one tegu to another, each animal is different and will grow to full adult size in three years.


----------



## Kharnifex (Dec 2, 2008)

lol, yea i just realized that even though groxy has been eating like a pig she hasn't grown an inch in months. joker isn't really growing much ether. makes me excited for spring!


----------

